# A Set for the MO DU Convention



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a set that I made for the Missouri DU Convention later this month. I wanted to make a set of calls that were made from woods that are native to Missouri. The individual blanks, however, came from WB members all over the country. The cherry burl blank for the duck call was from Aerocustomexotics. The hedge for the goose call came from DavidDobbs. I got the spalted maple pot blank from Bearmanric. The striker head came from Tclem. The closed reed predator call is made from redbud that came from Kevin and the burled black oak for the grunt came from windyridgebowman. 

Thanks guys for helping the ducks. I am hoping that with a little luck and a couple slightly drunk bidders, these calls will bring enough to preserve a couple acres of habitat.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome job Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

Sweet looking calls and a great gesture !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice work! If past experiences are any indication, you should have no trouble finding drunken bidders at a DU banquet. In this case, they'll sober up to some really nice looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 8, 2014)

That is a killer set ,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice Brent. They shine like glass. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome set Brent. Fanatastic work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice !! Hope it does well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2014)

Great looking set! Good luck, that should fetch a nice price...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm flying pretty high today. My set brought $675 at the state DU auction last night! That will provide funds to restore about 2-1/2 acres of wetlands somewhere.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome Brent. After I cut down that big redbud tree from my mom and dad's yard I remember thinking as I was loading the logs _"Some of this wood will help preserve some duck habitat in Missouri."_ I can't believe how right I was.

Seriously man those are awesome calls- I'm not surprised to see them fetch that much.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe that the bidders could feel the love with which you cut that redbud and that's what pushed it over the top.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Late on this reply but want to get it said. That set is awesome. It shows the true work and dedication of a real artisan in every detail. You did an outstanding job, be proud and stand tall.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

